# 30's Skippy Tricycle Largest Size - Outstanding OG Condition



## cr250mark (Sep 22, 2017)

Skippy Tricycle .
Largest Version.
Outstanding Shape .
Posted One of these Last Year Same Color But it was the Smaller Version.
These are Heavy And Built Right .
Unique Design  !
Enjoy Picts.
Thanks Mark


----------



## kreika (Sep 22, 2017)

Nice score man! Super cool!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 22, 2017)

Look at those handlebars! Sweet.


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Sep 22, 2017)

It’s such a simple, yet BRILLIANT design.
Love it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 22, 2017)

Is that a 24" front wheel? Beautiful 1930s Skippy!

Dave


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 22, 2017)

Your killin me - super cool!


----------



## cr250mark (Sep 22, 2017)

ridingtoy said:


> Is that a 24" front wheel? Beautiful 1930s Skippy!
> 
> Dave




Hello Dave. 
It's a 20" I believe this is the largest version on this 
Skippy " Health Bike "
It's stance sometimes looks like a 24"
Heavy at 40#
Came in a 16 and a 12" 
Thank you 
Mark


----------



## cr250mark (Sep 22, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Your killin me - super cool!




Thanks Mark


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 23, 2017)

That is bad azz! V/r Shawn


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 3, 2017)

That Skippy screams cool, great find!


----------



## oskisan (Oct 3, 2017)

OUTSTANDING!!!! This thing took my breath away. I rarely see things like this in this nice of condition.

-Ken-


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 6, 2017)

Wow... killer! Love everything about it, especially the untouched condition.. time warp piece. Thanks for sharing, put the first smile on my face today.


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 31, 2017)

Wow! Killer find Mark! Even has the frequently missing grips! I've had the 12" and the 20", great design! Fantastic condition!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 12, 2017)

cant stop looking at this, one of the coolest trikes ive ever seen.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 12, 2017)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 21, 2017)

Nice Skippy! Are grips available for Skippy?


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 7, 2019)

This one was at a local auction tonight and I didn't pick it up.  I'm regretting it now.  It was one of the large ones.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 7, 2019)

haven't seen the Big Skippy ever!  Wow so cool!


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 8, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> haven't seen the Big Skippy ever!  Wow so cool!



I should of picked it up.  I would of been close to $400


----------



## 1motime (Dec 8, 2019)

fat tire trader said:


> Nice Skippy! Are grips available for Skippy?



That is a good question!  Did you ever get a response?  I have one and could use grips.  I have seen photos and combined with the flat bars are not something to duplicate easily!


----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2019)

Very cool!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 8, 2019)

that same bike is pictured on this website. what a cool bike. I bet with 40 pound kids on it the spring does not have much spring.









						1937 Skippy 'Health Bike' Tricycles – The Online Bicycle Museum
					

1937 Skippy 'Health Bike' Tricycles




					oldbike.eu


----------



## Casper (Dec 8, 2019)

I’ve had this one for a long time!


----------

